# Drove a DET 240 today



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah I drove a recently swapped red top sr20det into an S13 hatchback. Needless to say that thing was a friggin dog. Sure it was as stock as stock can get complete with side mount intercooler. Sounded like crap too. It was running the exhaust straight off the turbine elbow. It had a VLSD too. But still a dog. I wasn't impressed in the slightest. Needless to say it was kind of a downer considering my rb20 isn't going to be much more powerfull. Different torque curve, but still. Meh... I guess that's what mod's and weight reductions are for. Made me miss the DET sentra though. That thing at least put you in your seat in every gear. I know the power transfer is completely different and all but still... I guess it doesn't help that my daily transportation is my gixxer. I guess anything feels slow anymore. Even my friends WRX when it was stock. Bahh.. I dunno. I don't even know if this will make sense when I read it again because I'm on hold with nissan parts dept. right now. I got some lady blabbin in my ear about customer satisfaction and award winning service. Great service... Been on hold for 21 mins 45 seconds... this is craptacular!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i tihnk my Ka24E is fast


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

bahahahaaa You would probably literally pewp your pants if you felt the kind of speed my gixxer puts out. Low 11's all day  hahaha


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> bahahahaaa You would probably literally pewp your pants if you felt the kind of speed my gixxer puts out. Low 11's all day  hahaha


 i hear you there, dont you just snicker when peole tell you how fast a car is that they drove in?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah kinda. Like they tell me that they drive, or just drove a 13 or 14 second car and I'm like wow.. hell yeah! But then when I drive that same car I can only give out a sarcastic... "yippee". It's hard to tell if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Maybe its a good thing so that maybe I will only consider my car "fast" when its in the 12's and this lack of sensation will help drive me to get it there quicker. But for now I'm not enjoying it too much. It's like someone took away almost all of my tastebuds. I can't really enjoy the things I used to. But I should have seen it coming I guess. I got spoiled by my old 13 second piece of shit sentra. When I went to go test drive a new spec v when they came out... I was like, "wtf is this?? this thing is slow as ass! No way will I buy this thing". but some good news is that I just talked to NightXCZ77 and he helped relieve my low quality mood a bit. He had a friend run mid 14's with a stock rb20 as opposed to a stock sr20 will run mid 15s in stock form. So I guess that helps a lil bit. Still fuckin slow though


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

was it josh's car?? he's like 15 or 16 or something.. has apexi n1, blitz bov..
do you know dexter by any chance??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don' think so.. It doesn't have an exhaust and has a stock BOV and I don't know anyone named that


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dont go for speed (i cant, i have stock 240sx). i go for pulling lateral G's on the SoCal canyon roads


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:thumbup: fuck yeah... ! yeah I'm all about the drag race  but that sounds like fun! :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm into damaging my ear-drums


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i love speed,racing,drifting and damaging my ear drums.but ill never upgrade my stereo system.i damage mine at band practice every week hehe


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i damage mine by putting screwdrivers in my ears.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm in to sex.. fast/nice cars give me orgasms so i guess they're close enough :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i damage mine by putting screwdrivers in my ears.


 lol nice....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

phillips or flathead? i stuck a fork in a lightsocket...does that count? :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

both. close but no cigar.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Maybe its a good thing so that maybe I will only consider my car "fast" when its in the 12's and this lack of sensation will help drive me to get it there quicker.
> ...
> He had a friend run mid 14's with a stock rb20 as opposed to a stock sr20 will run mid 15s in stock form. So I guess that helps a lil bit. Still fuckin slow though


The difference in speed and power between a 14 second car and a low 13/high 12 car is huge. Dont be disheartened, a stock sr20det is quite boring but add some boost and it turns fun. Replace the turbo with a s15T28 or something bigger and its stupid fun.

Anyone doing mid 15's with a SR20DET cant drive or has something wrong with the car. Mid 15's are acceptable for a mild tune SR20DE though


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

this kid i work with has a pretty quick eclipse gst and says theres a kid with a stock sr20 with exhaust and thats about it who claims to run 13's. my friend has quite a few mods and stuff so i think he will beat him but how quick would a stock sr20 be in a 240?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'd bet a completely stock sr20 in an s13 would run mid to high 14s

i might not be giving it much credit, but that stock side mount intercolor is such an airflow bottle neck


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> this kid i work with has a pretty quick eclipse gst and says theres a kid with a stock sr20 with exhaust and thats about it who claims to run 13's. my friend has quite a few mods and stuff so i think he will beat him but how quick would a stock sr20 be in a 240?



I'm gonna say high 14's to low 15's witha proper clutch. The one that I said ran mid 15's had a slipping clutch. And the kid with the 13 second sr20 I call :bs: if he's running just an exhaust on street tires. Now throw in slicks, some added boost @10psi, a nice clutch, intake and JWT ecu, a FMIC, upgraded IC piping and sure he'll hit 13's on a cold night. High 13's.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ive seen silvias run low 13's with a frontmount, boost and 3" exhaust on street tyres. They all have LSD's here though.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^ And we're all jealous too!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i wanna lsd  ...need much money.

another friend of my brothers recently picked up a 92 fastback and hes having XAT racing do his sr20 swap. 5 grand. but it comes with extra goodies such as a FMIC and other stuff. my CA swap is lookin pretttttty cheap in comparison lol.hes got some major plans for that car. he was telling me all the shit he has picked out...frickin crazy...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i thought that early 240's came with lsds. Herad it somewhere


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its in the sticky :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Got my skyline LSD for $300. Well it was the entire k frame with a sway bar. Don't know if it will all fit yet besides the lsd but we'll see when I put it in. The frame itself is about an inch too wide from measurements. So not a direct bolt in.. oh well.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

only se's had lsd i believe......i had an se, then it got smashed and i got one with crank windows, manual locks......allthat good light stuff :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

not all the SE's came with LSD... only the ones with ABS (go fig) at least, that's the case with the S14s... not sure about the S13s.

LSD just isn't a huge priority safety wise here in the states. Canada got most of the LSD 240s simply because they need it.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

wish i had abs.....be a couple bucks off insurance payments every month...

but yea its in the sticky somewhere...i just remember making a connection between the se i used to have and the lsd when i read the sticky...oh well that cars gone now...into the crusher i would assume


----------

